# Aale auf Hitra und Froya



## xkoi007x (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin.Da hier so wenig steht,wollte ich mal etwas fragen.Kennt jemand gute Stellen für Aal auf Hitra oder Froya ? Also Seen meine ich.
Grüsse vom Peter


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale auf Hitra und Froya*

moin peter #h

frage doch mal nett bei enni (kvenvær sjøhusferie) und / oder jürgen (hitraturist) hier im AB via PN nach... wünsch dir noch nen feines WE #h


----------



## Heuxs (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale auf Hitra und Froya*

Hi xkio

Mußt nicht in Seen angeln......derGeschäftsführer eines großen Angelgeschäfts.....
fährt nach Froya und angelt im Meer auf Aal....und das in Stückzahlen.Wo da auf Froya
kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen.

Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale auf Hitra und Froya*

vor jahren, 
als ich noch hitrafan war 
& ich noch regelmäßig bei halvard auf dolmøy war, 

haben wir die aale direkt vom kai aus im dolmsundet geangelt, 

zwar nicht die massen, aber es gab welche & das mehr wie hier bei uns,

#h #h


----------

